# TC Contender



## Adam Chesley (May 9, 2012)

Ive never handgun hunted before but I bought a Contender off of a guy with a 10 inch barrel that shoots 45 colt/410 so now Im looking forward to killing a deer with one. My question is can I kill a deer with this setup and whats the best ammo to shoot? Any advice will be helpful, thanks.


----------



## Joe_Atlanta (May 9, 2012)

Standard .45 Colt from 10" barrel should do fine out to 50 yds. Past that you should look into loading it a little hotter. Either do it yourself or Google: 45 Colt+P to buy some . The +P stuff should be good out to 100+ yds.

Once you get ammo it will come down to how far away can you shoot accurately enough to place the shot for a humane kill.


----------



## Philbow (May 9, 2012)

The limiting factor will be the accuracy (or complete lack of) with the 45/410 barrel. I have an old 45/410 barrel and I have not found any 45 loads accurate enough for my hunting. Your barrel may be more accurate than mine only testing will tell. 
*DO NOT TRY 45s THROUGH THE CHOKE TUBE*. Bad things are likely to occur.

(I assume it has the "hidden" choke tube.)


----------



## frankwright (May 9, 2012)

A lot of handgun hunters have had accuracy problems with the 45/410 barrel due to the bullet jump in the chamber but at handgun distances you will probably be fine.

I would think any good 250gr swc, JSP or Hornady XTP would do fine on deer sized game out to 75 yards if you do your part.

get some ammo and get to the range and find out the guns and your limitations, how far you can accurately shoot at what distance and then go have some fun next deer season.


----------



## deast1988 (May 9, 2012)

Look into buffalo bore, Corbon, and double tap. These are the hotter loads available. Ballistic wise consider Hornady flextips not sure grains but they can improve ur groups over distance if you go with optics add a little more range and speed with ur 10in barrel.


----------



## Richard P (May 10, 2012)

If you find your .45 /410 barrel does not fit your needs there are many suitable barrels to be found on the used market. And, as mentioned----DO NOT shoot bullets through the choke. It was put there to stop the shot charge from spinning due to the effect of the rifling. The barrel has rifling because T/C could not market a smooth bore barrel of less than 18'' due to federal laws governing shotguns.


----------



## Adam Chesley (May 11, 2012)

I appreciate all of the advice guys.


----------



## Philbow (May 13, 2012)

Adam,
When you try the 45 loads could you post the group size with each one? I would be interested in the results.
                                                                              Phil


----------



## Adam Chesley (May 17, 2012)

Will do Phil as soon as I find the time to get out and shoot it. Not that it matters or anything because I really like the gun but what do yall think this gun is worth? I gave the guy $300 for it.


----------



## Richard P (May 17, 2012)

Adam, the bare frame goes around 225$. Once you get it going you'll find it is very well worth what you gave. Once you add a .22lr barrel you'll have even more fun with it.


----------

